# 3k per week.



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Is this really doable?


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

10 hours a day, 7 days a week, you would need to make $42.83 an hour.
Not happening, sorry.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

No



Lyfted13 said:


> No


2k maybe, working 14 hours a day


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Why do you ask? Did someone tell you that?


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Maybe between 2012 and 2015. Nowadays, with very few exceptions, no.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Saw this.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Freshout75 said:


> Saw this.


Yeah, right.
21 rides...what is this, new Lyft spaceship?

Photoshop much?


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> Yeah, right.
> 21 rides...what is this, new Lyft spaceship?
> 
> Photoshop much?


He posted all his trips


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Freshout75 said:


> He posted all his trips


Post that photo then.

Who is he, and.....how is that even possible?!
There is a cap on the maximum fare for each ride, and you would be lucky to get even one of those during your whole Lyft career lol


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Here it is


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Freshout75 said:


> Here it is


Feck that guy, that is total BS. If he is trying to recruit new Lyft drivers, he is just flat out lying to them. Dude needs to be reported and banned. That is shady AF. Any driver here will tell you the same thing...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Freshout75 said:


> Here it is


If he gets all the long rides all the time then who's gonna do the shorties and pool ?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Freshout75 said:


> He posted all his trips


Who is this guy? Where did you see this?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Freshout75 said:


> Is this really doable?


I am in the Chicago market and I can assure you that 3k is not attainable unless you get a ride to Brazil on a 2x surge.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

$3099/21 rides = $147 for each ride. That means customers paid $200 for each of his rides. Each ride.
I usually get a $150 ride once a year. I am glad he was lucky to get 21 of them in one week and nothing else.
And they wonder how some people get scammed so easily. But to be fair, I was scammed once in my life too.

Just looked at the other screenshot- he claims to have just two rides for $926 on Saturday . Ok that’s $463 per ride . Those rides don’t exist per Lyft own rules. It stops at $200


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

“I am glad he was lucky to get 21 of them in one week and nothing else.”

Hahaha, right?!


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

He probably know the scammers. The Credit Card Scammers. They set up phony Lyft accounts with Stolen Credit Cards. Then they use the Driver like he's their personal driver. They make sure he gets the ping and they keep changing the location throughout the day. Powers down & Powerup only for them. Cancel all rides until he get the ping from the scammers. The Driver hangs with the scammers all day. The Driver drives them to the Mall & other places they are scamming.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Drastic said:


> He probably know the scammers. The Credit Card Scammers. They set up phony Lyft accounts with Stolen Credit Cards. Then they use the Driver like he's their personal driver. They make sure he gets the ping and they keep changing the location throughout the day. Powers down & Powerup only for them. Cancel all rides until he get the ping from the scammers. The Driver hangs with the scammers all day. The Driver drives them to the Mall & other places they are scamming.


Man, I hope he isn't that stupid. Lyft has all his personal info and the total is under review. There is no way Lyft would pay that out. Not only would he be immediately deactivated, that is also a criminal act.

Go directly to jail, do not pass go, do not collect $200 per ride lol


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

And he asked if he can make $3,000 per week..


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> Who is this guy? Where did you see this?


Chicago



Skorpio said:


> And he asked if he can make $3,000 per week..


This guy did


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Freshout75 said:


> Here it is


It's total BS


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

7Miles said:


> $3099/21 rides = $147 for each ride. That means customers paid $200 for each of his rides. Each ride.
> I usually get a $150 ride once a year. I am glad he was lucky to get 21 of them in one week and nothing else.
> And they wonder how some people get scammed so easily. But to be fair, I was scammed once in my life too.
> 
> Just looked at the other screenshot- he claims to have just two rides for $926 on Saturday . Ok that's $463 per ride . Those rides don't exist per Lyft own rules. It stops at $200


In Chicago
Lyft =$400
Premier =$500
Lux = $700


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Freshout75 said:


> Is this really doable?


I got 1500 in last 6 days I worked, but I'm a badazz vet in a surgey market with 2 vehicle classes on each of my cars....

You, you're in a city that doesn't even let you see pax ratings. But instead gets crap like winter and a parking racket.



Freshout75 said:


> Here it is


Sat & Sun are some crazy event weekend.... happens once, twice a year.

The other days look like normal hardcore cherrypicking ALL day long...

And this is LuxSUV, not Lyft/Uberx.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm a new driver. When I saw this guy post the earnings, I couldn't believe my eyes. That explained it. They are all Lux rides.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Freshout75 said:


> I'm a new driver. When I saw this guy post the earnings, I couldn't believe my eyes. That explained it. They are all Lux rides.


If that explained it, everyone and their grandmother would be driving LUX...

In a more realistic reality:

1) it's his best week ever
2) he deadmiles like mad to airports and events, without even using DFs (else there'd be more rides)
3) he cherrypicks like a boss, skirting just this side of deactivation
4) he works 16 to 24 hour days, maybe THAT is why he saves his DFs (get first ping in queue to cancel or duck it if it ain't a 45+, go over to DF mode, hopefully get something long...by the time you're done, you're 2+ hours into your 6 hour sleep counter reset and STILL in DF mode)
5) there was a holiday or verrrry lucrative convention in town for that weekend (notice he only has $1k for the rest of that week... for comparison, my Monday and Tuesday alone got me $566 this week and I wasn't even trying much.... by the way, his 50 hour "online time" doesn't mean much, mine showed 4 hours and change & trust me that doesn't reflect reality in the slightest)


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

I live in a Marin county , not a lot drivers live here so around 3am to 5am you might struggle to get a ride to pick you up if you need Lyft plus to SFO , you have no choice but to take Lux ! it’s pure blackmail.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> It's total BS





Freshout75 said:


> I'm a new driver. When I saw this guy post the earnings, I couldn't believe my eyes. That explained it. They are all Lux rides.


If it is a post, why not ask him for details....or a step by step process? Lol I must be doing Lyft wrong

..and what kind of dude posts their paycheck online?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Must be driving Premier


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> If it is a post, why not ask him for details....or a step by step process? Lol I must be doing Lyft wrong


I've seen newbs get yelled at just by going to the forum of their city and asking where the best spots are to do Uber/Lyft, so I doubt someone is going to give a play by play on how to make 3k like he is. Especially if, as I suspect, it involves CC scamming.



> ..and what kind of dude posts their paycheck online?


On the other hand, people will do _that_, brag about their earnings.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Could he get this type of money thru referrals? He often posts these high dollar weeks.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> If it is a post, why not ask him for details....or a step by step process? Lol I must be doing Lyft wrong





MrMikeNC said:


> I've seen newbs get yelled at just by going to the forum of their city and asking where the best spots are to do Uber/Lyft, so I doubt someone is going to give a play by play on how to make 3k like he is. Especially if, as I suspect, it involves CC scamming.
> 
> On the other hand, people will do _that_, brag about their earnings.


 Yeah, I was mostly joking, but it is worth a shot...


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

He could be a Pimp or hangs out with a Pimp. & maybe he drives High End Heux around town. Ha ha ha


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

I know where you got that screenshot, and I'd be surprised if he would turn you down if you asked him more about the particulars. he prides himself on showing the numbers, claiming that's what makes him different from others who say they can tell you how to make $1k+ per week.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> Yeah, I was mostly joking, but it is worth a shot...


Could this be referral money


APettyJ said:


> I know where you got that screenshot, and I'd be surprised if he would turn you down if you asked him more about the particulars. he prides himself on showing the numbers, claiming that's what makes him different from others who say they can tell you how to make $1k+ per week.


Where and who. I have questions


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Google "Rideshare Revolution". Has a Youtube channel, drives in the Chicago market.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It is either referrals or fraud. Maybe both.

Or photoshopping, trying to get referrals.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Freshout75 said:


> Could this be referral money
> 
> Where and who. I have questions


I guess it could be from referrals. IDK


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

APettyJ said:


> Google "Rideshare Revolution". Has a Youtube channel, drives in the Chicago market.


Lux Suv though, right?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Would love to see one of those days' rides... Just one more click.

Also nobody brags on a photoshop.. Unless they are joking and it sounds like this guy isn't joking.

I think posting earnings is a good thing if a majority of workers think they are underpaid or think they are getting screwed over financially and arent ready (or financially able) to quit.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

No, since ..the new algorithms take tips, and surge money, its 20 dollars an hour. So if you work 40 hours a week, thats 800, but 3000 would be 150 hours a week, and all tips, and surges would be deducted in your algorithm.. Thats why so many. Long far away Rides...they only allow certain amounts to add up to your balance.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> No, since ..the new algorithms take tips, and surge money, its 20 dollars an hour. So if you work 40 hours a week, thats 800, but 3000 would be 150 hours a week, and all tips, and surges would be deducted in your algorithm.. Thats why so many. Long far away Rides...they only allow certain amounts to add up to your balance.


Not really... though it can certainly try


----------



## blackpanther1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Freshout75 said:


> Is this really doable?


We used to make decent money back in 2015, and early 2016. I used to get the 20% bonus every week. Not any more. Here is a real screen shot of my best week working for Lyft, this one is from March 2016, total rides for that week 139, I made $2000 plus the 20% bonus. But thats before Lyft recruted so many drivers and raised the peak hours to a unateinable number. And I used to drive for Lyft 90% of the time. Today if I have a very good week my earnings are about 1500. My total rides in two plus years are over 15,000 driving for both companies.



Freshout75 said:


> Is this really doable?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Freshout75 said:


> Is this really doable?


"Anything" is possible if you willing to put in the work.Also with a good fare & surge you can make a decent weekly paycheck.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Freshout75 said:


> Saw this.


Could be done on LUX no problem....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Could be done on LUX no problem....


IF you have requests, sure...


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Freshout75 said:


> Here it is


Lmao no way possible!


----------

